# Suspension parts at Bad News Racing- Coilover kits, springs, and more



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Just added H&R Lowering springs

$230 shipped!

2011+ Chevrolet Cruze H&R Lowering Springs


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

nice seeing kw on there


----------



## oldskool (Mar 8, 2013)

Awesome selection of parts guys! And the prices look very competitive. 

Now, get the full spread of Bilstein products and I'll love you long time


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

I can get Blistein parts, let me see if I can get some part numbers for the Cruze stuff and get it added.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I can get Blistein parts, let me see if I can get some part numbers for the Cruze stuff and get it added.


I hope you can get the coilover kit.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh man... more stuff Jerry?! Ohh, just when I thought I had most of it all.

I can be such a compulsive buyer... and you're not helping!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Email i just received about Bilstein coilovers.


Hello Mr. Fuller,

Thank you for your interest in Bilstein and our products.

Part # 47-171725 is currently a special order item. You are able to order this kit from any authorized Bilstein Distributor. Since it is a special order item, delivery time from Germany is 60 days.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen / Best regards,

*Sales @ Bilstein US*

*ThyssenKrupp Bilstein of America*
14102 Stowe Drive
Poway CA 92064 
United States
Web: http://www.bilsteinUS.com


----------



## oldskool (Mar 8, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I can get Blistein parts, let me see if I can get some part numbers for the Cruze stuff and get it added.


 This is spectacular news. i'm looking at the B6 or B8 line, but the coilover kit thath3llon3arth posted is pretty sweet too.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

2011+ Chevrolet Cruze Bilstein B14 Suspension Kit

Bilstein kit added! $999.99 shipped!


----------

